# Brad Milller: now a co-sponsor for HR 1022



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

This Democrat piece of Sh*t is now a co-sponsor of HR 1022, The new AWB currently under review.

http://www.house.gov/bradmiller/

We need to rally the troops and give this POS a kick in the ass. He represents the 13th district of NC


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

A real piece of work isn't he. Their all liar's what can you expect.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Got an email? I hit the email link on his site and it will only let me email the other piece of trash, Price.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

js said:


> This Democrat piece of Sh*t is now a co-sponsor of HR 1022, The new AWB currently under review.
> 
> http://www.house.gov/bradmiller/
> 
> We need to rally the troops and give this POS a kick in the ass. He represents the 13th district of NC


I agree. I'm a student in Raleigh and I really felt like his challenger, Vernon Robinson, would oust him last November. I thought Robinson beat him handily on the issues and ran a very clever campaign. What's unfortunate is that the election wasn't even close with Robinson getting 36% of the vote. This is a liberal district, and it looks like Miller will be the rep for the 13th for as long as he wants.

Can't wait until I'm back on the other side of the state...one more month... :mrgreen:


----------

